# Fs Geophagus Winemilleri SOLLDDDDD!!!!



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

5 Geos around all 7'' eats pellets and healthy 
i have no time for them no more. Need them go to a better home 
Price $70 for all 5

getting out of hobby/moving sale.

GIVE ME A OFFER FOR WHOLE GROUP


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

will trade for datnoids!!


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

will do a trade!! bump


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump give me offer for whole group !!


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump bump bump buimp bump


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

$80 for whole group


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Bump bump bump bnumpo


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Bump bump bump bump


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Bump bunp bunp $70 for group of geo


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump bump bump buimp


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Bump bump bump bump bump


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

bump bump bump bump need the geos gone i think there is a breeding pair pushing the other three away


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Bump bump bump bump need these fish gone ! 5 all at 7'' and For $70 good deal!! all eat pellets


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Bump bumpbunbumpbump

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

give me an offer for group need gone !


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

give me offer for whole group!!!!


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Soldddddd!!!!


----------

